# 13 week scan - what size was your baby?



## palange

Hi all, 

What size was your baby around 13 weeks?

We had our scan at 13wks 2 days and have been showing off the picture. Everyone keeps commenting how big our baby is. I did think this myself but didn't bother with it as mid-wife and sonographer never said anything.

If I am reading the scan picture correctly, our baby was 11.7cm then - is this possible or have I read it incorrectly? I was taking the figure from the top centre of the scan photo.

Thanks folks
x


----------



## KS1977

Hiya Hun, mine measured at 50mm! If you have your notes, look where it says CRL! Yours does seem like you've read it wrong x I could be wrong x


----------



## Tor

I think its impossible for your baby to be 11cm odd at 13 weeks hun, you must've read it wrong at 10+1 my baby measured something like 32mm :) x


----------



## Starry Night

At 13 weeks my baby measured 7.4cm. But it says 163mm on my ultrasound scan pic so I have no idea what that refers to as I know my baby isn't 16cm! lol


----------



## lindsay2506

Well i have to say ladies at my scan at nearly 14 weeks it says 15.4cm. 
OH MY GOD. but then daddy is a tall and stocky man
:nope: xx


----------



## FEDup1981

my scan at 12+3 last week was 59mm CRL - thats 6cm, at 13 weeks theres no way baby could be 11cm, u must be further on if baby really is that big xxx


----------



## SugarBeth

The ultrasound tech said my baby was 64mm (measuring a few days further along as well) at 13 weeks.


----------



## CLH_X3

At my 12+4 scan baby was 62 mm so 6.2cm 

:)


----------



## Blue_bear

At my 12+2 my beanie was 55mm. But it says something different in cm on the scan pic, not sure what that measurement is, but if you look on your notes it should say babies size, i even got a little graph to show the normal growth lines and mine was right through the middle x


----------



## buttercup29

i had my scan at 12+4 and says 62mm in my notes but like blue_bear says says something diff on my scan says 13.5cm xx


----------



## Debbie_23

Mine was 7.something cm at 13+1.


----------



## cazza22

Our bubs at 12+5 was 62mm huny xxxxx I think uve read the part that tells you the suze of the actual screen shot? I could b wrong but my piccy has 11 cm down the side xxxxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

cazza22 said:


> Our bubs at 12+5 was 62mm huny xxxxx *I think uve read the part that tells you the size of the actual screen shot*? I could b wrong but my piccy has 11 cm down the side xxxxx

 most likely, mine says 12.5cm on the ultrasound picture, but at 12+4 baby measured 53mm (5.3cm)


----------



## kstone3

At 13 +3 weeks our little bubba measured at 78mm :) xx


----------



## squeal

At 12+4 our baby measured 64mm, and at 13+6 measured 71mm.


----------



## lindsay2506

Ah i have just looked at my notes and at 13+3 baby was 66mm. Im not sure what that measurement is on the scan pic either then, oh well.:thumbup:


----------



## dan-o

On the last scan, ours was 70mm & dated at 13+1 xx


----------



## ready2bamum

Lol...bless you, thats the size of the screen width, i thougth that too. My baby was 6.8 cm at 12 weeks, it should be on the notes or print out under CRL...meaning crown to rump length.xx


----------



## palange

Thanks folks.

I've checked my notes and there is absolutely nothing in there on the size of the baby which I think is a little disappointing - it only states the fetal heart rate.

Its very reassuring to know though that there are several others of you out there that have a large cm size indicated on the photo but a different figure in your notes.

Just in case anyone checks this post out in the future, I found a link that gives the average size per week of the baby - i can't post it on here as I haven't made more than 10 posts yet!!!! But it's on the babycentre website under pregnancy then fetal development.

Thanks to everyone for their responses xx


----------



## gemstone

palange said:


> Hi all,
> 
> What size was your baby around 13 weeks?
> 
> We had our scan at 13wks 2 days and have been showing off the picture. Everyone keeps commenting how big our baby is. I did think this myself but didn't bother with it as mid-wife and sonographer never said anything.
> 
> If I am reading the scan picture correctly, our baby was 11.7cm then - is this possible or have I read it incorrectly? I was taking the figure from the top centre of the scan photo.
> 
> Thanks folks
> x

hey there u are taking the measurements from the top of ur scan then it is ur uterus measurements of wat can be see on the screen.. the measurements that will tell u wat size ur baby is, is in CRL ( crown to rump length) 

:) xx


----------



## londonangel

Mine was 64mm at 13 weeks. I think you are reading the bit on the scan which I think is the depth. On my scan pic, it says 13 point something cm and that definitely wasn't the length of the foetus, I am sure it was the depth down that they scanned through to. I think that is probably the number you are looking at. On our pic, it doesn't tell us the CRL.

Hope that helps! A


----------



## katemarie

Not sure if this helps but at 11 weeks 6 days it was 5.6cm


----------



## Misstrouble19

doesn't say how big the crl is on my scan picture either


----------



## gemstone

its should b in the paper part of ur notes :) 
mine was 62mm wen i was 12+4 was put back a day by my lmp i should've been 12+5. but hey ho its only a day :) x


----------



## mummySS

Mine was 62 mm and it said 15cm on the scan. Did the sonographer not give you some notes with it? 

The 62mm measurement is 'crown to rump' so the larger measurement could be including legs. More likely though it's something else eg the size of the uterus?


----------



## phoebe

Hi i was 13w 1d for my scan and i was put forward to 13w 5d on the 30/12/10. The measurement 78mm xx


----------



## zippy4

At 13+2 baby measured 67mm so 6.7cm xx


----------



## My bump

at 13 weeks mine was 6.7cm. You are reading the wrong thing on your scan pic. they dont always have it on the scan pic but should be on the report. :) xx


----------



## Misstrouble19

oh it says on my scan that the baby is 16.8 cm from crown to rump thats what im guessing anyway if it makes sense lol


----------

